# Boot manager ugh!



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Weird thing happened today. I was on the latest aokp this am and I loaded up axiom complex on boot manager..boot manager did its thing and when I booted into axiom...I can't get back to my old rom. Upon investigation my SD card looks to have been formatted...wtf? Anyone else have this problem or is boot manager playing an awful trick on me?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

if you have a nandroid of aokp boot into recovery and restore just the boot image. You should be fine. Your SD card isn't formatted.


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

I noticed that after I booted into recover..I've never had this happen before. Kinda scary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a lot of experience with this issue. I actually just spoke with the developer of the app and they're working on it. Apparently it has something to do with Franco's kernel.

To get out of it for now just reboot into cwr, install zip from sd card, choose zip from sd card, Boot Manager, phone rom, update zip, install zip. Will take you back to your phone rom and every wish back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

I've had this happen from time to time too. Occasionally roms booted from the slots won't see the sd card. I can't explain it, but you aren't alone. Like type suggested, restore a nand or if you can see your sd card in recovery flash the update. Zip in the phone rom folder of boot manager.


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks folks..thought I was going nutty..on the positive side. Axiom is kind of a sweet rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

sheldoneous said:


> Thanks folks..thought I was going nutty..on the positive side. Axiom is kind of a sweet rom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Understatement. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Understatement. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hard getting into the rom fully when ur trying to unbork your phone..def gonna check it out more tho.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

Was it formatted. Or just can't see. When you boot into cwr, can you see it. If so, just go to the boot manager folder. And install the zip that is in the phone rom folder.... That changes you back to the phone rom. No restore necessary

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

I had the same problem with Axiom Complex (or whatever the newest one is, I forget). I loaded Paranoid Android without problems though. I think the Complx script has something to do with it.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> I had the same problem with Axiom Complex (or whatever the newest one is, I forget). I loaded Paranoid Android without problems though. I think the Complx script has something to do with it.


It is the script DT uses to install his roms. I've had the same thing happen every time I tried to use his roms as an SD card rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. Good to know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm having that problem now , i installed Liquid Smooth 1.4 on my Galaxy Nexus CDMA and i can't see anything on the SD when i'm booted into Liquid Smooth but when i'm on other Roms which are also in BootManager the SD is ok .


----------



## ceejay (Apr 28, 2012)

Wish I saw this sooner. Installed liquid and it appeared my sdcard was wiped. Forgot about the update zip, so I just went ahead and factory reset my phone lol. My sdcard contents were still there though


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I've read somewhere that if you have Franco Kernel on your Phone Rom, it will not work correctly in a Rom slot on your sdcard. I don't know how true it is, but if your Phone Rom uses Franco's kernel, this could be the culprit because I know that LiquidSmooth comes with Franco's kernel. Maybe try booting back into your phone Rom and flash another kernel to it like GladOS or something. Worth a shot.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Franco kernel had a hacked sdcard binary which could cause weird sdcard issues which may affect boot manager. Not sure if his kernel still uses the binary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceejay (Apr 28, 2012)

housry23 said:


> I've read somewhere that if you have Franco Kernel on your Phone Rom, it will not work correctly in a Rom slot on your sdcard. I don't know how true it is, but if your Phone Rom uses Franco's kernel, this could be the culprit because I know that LiquidSmooth comes with Franco's kernel. Maybe try booting back into your phone Rom and flash another kernel to it like GladOS or something. Worth a shot.


I didn't have franco's kernel on my main phone rom. When I installed Liquid's rom in a sdcard slot that's when the formatted sd card bug happened. I couldn't even boot into my main phone rom, boot manager couldn't detect it.


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

ceejay said:


> Wish I saw this sooner. Installed liquid and it appeared my sdcard was wiped. Forgot about the update zip, so I just went ahead and factory reset my phone lol. My sdcard contents were still there though


It's not wiped it's just not showing up in Liquid when installed in BootManager if you go back to phone rom or like me i have two other roms in BootManager- AOKP & Miui and my SD Card is working fine on those.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

ceejay said:


> I didn't have franco's kernel on my main phone rom. When I installed Liquid's rom in a sdcard slot that's when the formatted sd card bug happened. I couldn't even boot into my main phone rom, boot manager couldn't detect it.


You can go back to phone rom by booting into recovery & flash the update.zip located in BootManager/phonerom folder on your sdcard. Hopefully the Boot Manager devs will fix this bug.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Having an issue trying to install Eclipse 1.6.3 into one of my slots... I run through the install, it flashes and quickly shows "install complete", but them it says that there is an "error building new boot.img", and nothing else happens??? I have to hit stop install to stop the app. This happens on every slot and even happens when trying to install a rom with a nandroid....


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

ecsnead69 said:


> Having an issue trying to install Eclipse 1.6.3 into one of my slots... I run through the install, it flashes and quickly shows "install complete", but them it says that there is an "error building new boot.img", and nothing else happens??? I have to hit stop install to stop the app. This happens on every slot and even happens when trying to install a rom with a nandroid....


Did you possibly run out of room on the SD card?


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

no chance, I still have several gigs left


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

What phone rom are you running?? I am having the EXACT same issue with boot manager. I'm running Axiom Patient Zero. I asked the guys at inittowinit apps and they said it was the phone rom causing that. If you're running something different, then they are wrong.

EDIT: I emailed the devs again and gave them the thread link to look at. This way they can see it's not just me having the problem.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Man, I am running Patient Zero too, lol!!!!! Yeah, I emailed them last night but hadn't heard anything.... I may try and switch things around, but I have heard that axiom roms don't install as slot roms??


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've had the same problem and my phone rom is a version of Pt Zero (Hybryd by DHO)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

How did you solve it? Did the patient zero load OK into one of the slots?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

ecsnead69 said:


> How did you solve it? Did the patient zero load OK into one of the slots?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No, I gave up a long time ago trying to install any of DT's roms in the sd slots. Just never could get em to work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

so did you quit using boot manager or DTs roms??


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dt has some scripts that make it almost impossible to use in a rom slot. I'm running dho's hybryd rom now and was able to get gummy installed in a slot today. Its still strange though cause he uses dt's scripts as well. As far as I know anyway. I'll try the xenon HD rom tomorrow and see if that installs too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

so you were able to install gummy in a slot with Hybrid as your phone rom?


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

cubsfan187 said:


> Dt has some scripts that make it almost impossible to use in a rom slot. I'm running dho's hybryd rom now and was able to get gummy installed in a slot today. Its still strange though cause he uses dt's scripts as well. As far as I know anyway. I'll try the xenon HD rom tomorrow and see if that installs


I think DHO's rom has lean kernel baked in.

For me any rom with Franco's won't work with boot manager. But they work great as the phone rom!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

ecsnead69 said:


> so you were able to install gummy in a slot with Hybrid as your phone rom?


Yes using hybryd I was able too. I know using Franco's kernel on a rom you're trying to install into a slot will not work. His kernels don't play nice with boot manager.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I think DHO's rom has lean kernel baked in.
> 
> For me any rom with Franco's won't work with boot manager. But they work great as the phone rom!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


You are correct sir


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

OK, I am running Franco's kernel on Patient Zero for my phone rom... I will install Imosyen's and give it a try again, thanks


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok Slimrom didn't work. Gave me the boot img error. Xenon HD did work. Trying Junk rom v1.1 today as well.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Right now I am running AOKP M5 as my main rom. I can confirm that Bugless Beast can see my SD card when I install it in one of the rom slots. I can also confirm ParanoidAndroid 1.1 and MIUI 2.6.1 can see my SD card also.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I had Hybrid installed as my phone rom and was able to install eclipse into slot 1 no problem, them I installed patient zero into slot 2 and it couldn't read my sd card??? Boot manager is too buggy for me, I will just stick to one rom or just use nandroid to switch. Great concept but just too unpredictable....


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

ecsnead69 said:


> I had Hybrid installed as my phone rom and was able to install eclipse into slot 1 no problem, them I installed patient zero into slot 2 and it couldn't read my sd card??? Boot manager is too buggy for me, I will just stick to one rom or just use nandroid to switch. Great concept but just too unpredictable....


If you take and change the kernel in pz from Franco's to something else, you should be OK. Its something in his kernels that boot manager doesn't like. But I can't get a hold of the devs for bm to talk to them about it. Keep emailing with no replies anymore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

